# Aberdeen people



## khw (11 December 2013)

Hi all
Bear with me as this is my first post on here! So apologies if it is in the wrong place!
I am looking for help and advice from Aberdeen based forumites.
Due to my husbands work we are moving to Aberdeen in the new year and I am looking for livery for my horse.
Can forumites give me some ideas on yards which may have spaces for DIY livery - I would like assisted DIY so horse turned out in morning and perhaps taken in in the afternoon if poss?
I would like quite small turnout groups and seperate mares/geldings if possible and good fencing!!
A nice arena with floodlights is a must, and some nice hacking would be preferable.
We will be renting a house in Kintore near Inverurie. 
I compete in dressage and would love it if you could recommend trainers in the area too?
Thank you all in advance!​


----------



## kim75 (11 December 2013)

The cabin equestrian centre in Inverurie were advertising spaces yesterday, they have a huge outdoor and an indoor school not sure about turnout but have Bsja and dressage there plus Regular trainers


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 December 2013)

Not an expert on yards but would def say even if you have to pay to reserve a space, don't leave it too late to firmly find somewhere. The reason is that the new Aberdeen bypass being built means most of the main larger livery yards to the west and north of Aberdeen are closing and there is currently a scrum to find somewhere for all the horses to go. While Inverurie is a few miles off, anyone over that side of Aberdeen will be competition for spaces at yards. 

You might already know all this but just in case not, hope it's useful info....pS welcome to Aberdeenshire you will love it!


----------



## spookypony (11 December 2013)

I think Fountain are full, but Ladyleys may have spaces? I think Tertowie may also be having problems, though don't know for sure. Worth asking.

For competition, being north of the city is definitely a bonus. Regarding the trainers, what is your flavour?


----------



## khw (12 December 2013)

Thank you all! Would prefer a small ish yard, rather than a big competition centre. The cabin only does full livery apparently.  Can anyone give me information on the below yards - please send me a Private Message if you'd prefer , as I'd really like to make this move as easy as possible ;-)
These are the ones which will be closest to our rented house as far as I can tell from google - 

Hogholm Stables
Newton of Fintray Livery Yard

These are further away but still only 20 mins or so:
Millpond
Tertowie
Newton of Straloch
Lower Rainieshill Farm

Ladyleys and Fountain look like big competition yards to me from their websites? I would prefer smaller.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## TequilaMist (12 December 2013)

A friend of a friend recently moved to Hogholm and loves it. Think they have indoor and 2 outdoors says the hackings great.Don't think its cheap and unsure of the services they provide outside full livery. Don't know about the rest tho the rumour is that Tertowie is closing???But don't take that as gospel check  that out before excluding it.It could have got caught up in the fact that other yards are closing


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			A friend of a friend recently moved to Hogholm and loves it. Think they have indoor and 2 outdoors says the hackings great.Don't think its cheap and unsure of the services they provide outside full livery. Don't know about the rest tho the rumour is that Tertowie is closing???But don't take that as gospel check  that out before excluding it.It could have got caught up in the fact that other yards are closing
		
Click to expand...

I think it is closing mid next year but might be a temporary option if you have to wait for a space at an ideal yard, again check that tho as that's just what's been said.


----------



## TequilaMist (12 December 2013)

Was told tonight that liveries at Tertowie have been given a months notice but again that is just what has been said.We have had 2 liveries move on  from there. But you know what horse world is like


----------



## Daytona (12 December 2013)

Hogholm is lovely and provides assisted livery but currently it's full, though that might change by then

Newton of Fintry is a nice yard and run by a lady called Jen who is also a dressage trainer, I seen them advertising the other day they had a space so I'd he quick of the mark on that one as others have said a few large yards closed resent,

Tertowie is closing at the end of December so that's a no go.  

Ardmedden has 4 spaces coming up at end of dec / start jan.  It's cheap too around £330 full livery I'm lead to believe.


----------



## Tayto (13 December 2013)

khw said:



			Thank you all! Would prefer a small ish yard, rather than a big competition centre. The cabin only does full livery apparently.  Can anyone give me information on the below yards - please send me a Private Message if you'd prefer , as I'd really like to make this move as easy as possible ;-)
These are the ones which will be closest to our rented house as far as I can tell from google - 

Hogholm Stables
Newton of Fintray Livery Yard

These are further away but still only 20 mins or so:
Millpond
Tertowie
Newton of Straloch
Lower Rainieshill Farm

Ladyleys and Fountain look like big competition yards to me from their websites? I would prefer smaller.

Thank you all for your help.
		
Click to expand...

I can also recommend Newton of Fintray. Jen is a lovely lady and so helpful. It is quite a small yard with a lovely outdoor school and loads of hacking.

Good luck - hope you find somewhere! I would love to move to Newton of Fintray but its just too far away for me


----------



## khw (13 December 2013)

Great thank you all so much!


----------



## EmmasMummy (14 December 2013)

Newton of Straloch is nice.  My friend has her horse there and they all seem lovely.  The hacking is good.  It just has one outdoor school.


----------



## khalswitz (16 December 2013)

There are lots of small yards that don't advertise hugely that would be worth approaching, however the big ones all seem to be full or closing right now... with Loanhead, Tertowie and Denburn all gone/going the fight for livery is on! I just secured a space to move yards the day Loanhead announced they were closing, was very relieved!


----------



## spookypony (16 December 2013)

Denburn closing too? And Loanhead...end of an era! I thought the bypass is to be west of Loanhead? Shame about the gorgeous, huge indoor school! When are they closing?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 December 2013)

spookypony said:



			Denburn closing too? And Loanhead...end of an era! I thought the bypass is to be west of Loanhead? Shame about the gorgeous, huge indoor school! When are they closing?
		
Click to expand...

One of them is closing cos of an associated housing development rather than cos of the bypass itself I think....maybe that's it?


----------



## khalswitz (16 December 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			One of them is closing cos of an associated housing development rather than cos of the bypass itself I think....maybe that's it?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Denburn is the bypass, same as Old Milltimber - that's why they've been continuing for so long with grass livery. Loanhead is housing - Stuart Milne who owns it has been trying for a long time to close them down for housing, and only just got the permission. 

I don't know when Denburn will actually close, Loanhead has said end of March.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (16 December 2013)

spookypony said:



			Denburn closing too? And Loanhead...end of an era! I thought the bypass is to be west of Loanhead? Shame about the gorgeous, huge indoor school! When are they closing?
		
Click to expand...

Denburn too!! That's a lot of displaced horses that's got to be three of the biggest yards nearest the city. Shame about loanhead the hacking round there is great I can bike there through the woods from my flat.


----------



## khalswitz (17 December 2013)

ClobellsandBaubles said:



			Denburn too!! That's a lot of displaced horses that's got to be three of the biggest yards nearest the city. Shame about loanhead the hacking round there is great I can bike there through the woods from my flat.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's been on the cards a long while though? They were told the same time as Milltimber, or that's what I heard. Don't think they are ejecting current liveries any time soon though, same as Old Milltimber, just that it's on the cards. Don't make me question my sources people!


----------



## EmmasMummy (17 December 2013)

Parkhill moved and milltimber farm moved, so I guess these other yards aren't really keen to continue as they will surely have been given remuneration to move and so can set up else where?? 

Did anything ever come of that yard that was hinted in bridge of don area??


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (17 December 2013)

I know things had been on the cards for a long time just nothing seemed to actually happen for a few years like Hayfield said they were going to move years ago. It's such a lovely horsey area so close to the city it makes me sad


----------



## khalswitz (17 December 2013)

ClobellsandBaubles said:



			I know things had been on the cards for a long time just nothing seemed to actually happen for a few years like Hayfield said they were going to move years ago. It's such a lovely horsey area so close to the city it makes me sad 

Click to expand...

I know, unfortunately everyone wants houses, so the city will get larger and the horses further away .


----------



## TequilaMist (17 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			Yeah that's been on the cards a long while though? They were told the same time as Milltimber, or that's what I heard. Don't think they are ejecting current liveries any time soon though, same as Old Milltimber, just that it's on the cards. Don't make me question my sources people!
		
Click to expand...

I'm at new yard at Milltimber.Don't think old yard is closing as he has just made an indoor school(as in weeks old) and doubt he would have paid the thousands he did for the surface if he was closing. I know he is losing grazing to road and some to housing so is limiting the amount of liveries he takes but as far as I am aware  no plans to shut old yard . In fact he has taken some of Tertowies and Loaheads liveries on.
But  I shall ask him if I  see him tonight not that he'd say if its top secret!lol
edited to add do I think it will eventually go yes I do and prob any other yard in area once housing starts .


----------



## khalswitz (17 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			I'm at new yard at Milltimber.Don't think old yard is closing as he has just made an indoor school(as in weeks old) and doubt he would have paid the thousands he did for the surface if he was closing. I know he is losing grazing to road and some to housing so is limiting the amount of liveries he takes but as far as I am aware  no plans to shut old yard . In fact he has taken some of Tertowies and Loaheads liveries on.
But  I shall ask him if I  see him tonight not that he'd say if its top secret!lol
edited to add do I think it will eventually go yes I do and prob any other yard in area once housing starts .
		
Click to expand...

I heard that the money for the swish new yard (which I am moving to at start of January so will be nice to meet you!) came from the bypass, and that he would lose the old yard when it happened... but I haven't asked him about it so I don't know.


----------



## TequilaMist (17 December 2013)

Ah are you stabled then or grass as wasn't aware of any stable coming free but I'm a livery there not a confidante lol so someone may well be leaving.
Yes yards good I'm the moaning old git in corner. He must do something right most of us have been there yrs and yrs. Think I am 10 plus. He has one (on old yard) been there over 60 yrs.Is it mare or gelding you have?


----------



## khalswitz (17 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			Ah are you stabled then or grass as wasn't aware of any stable coming free but I'm a livery there not a confidante lol so someone may well be leaving.
Yes yards good I'm the moaning old git in corner. He must do something right most of us have been there yrs and yrs. Think I am 10 plus. He has one (on old yard) been there over 60 yrs.Is it mare or gelding you have?
		
Click to expand...

I just missed the stable that came free by about 2 hrs, so going grass until a stable comes up - thought with Loanhead et al closing I'd stand a better chance of getting one once in! It's a gelding I have, and he lives out at the moment so suits us fine


----------



## Loubidy (17 December 2013)

Cabin equestrian have just put on facebook that they're offering DIY now if thats any help?


----------



## EmmasMummy (17 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I just missed the stable that came free by about 2 hrs, so going grass until a stable comes up - thought with Loanhead et al closing I'd stand a better chance of getting one once in! It's a gelding I have, and he lives out at the moment so suits us fine 

Click to expand...

I can vouch that it is nice there, and they are very nice and its nice hacking to!


----------



## khalswitz (17 December 2013)

EmmasMummy said:



			I can vouch that it is nice there, and they are very nice and its nice hacking to!
		
Click to expand...

The hacking was the only thing I wasn't sure about, good to hear its good!! My lad is very good in traffic so hopefully means we can get about a fair bit!


----------



## brucea (18 December 2013)

What's the story about Tertowie - why is it closing?


----------



## TequilaMist (18 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			The hacking was the only thing I wasn't sure about, good to hear its good!! My lad is very good in traffic so hopefully means we can get about a fair bit!
		
Click to expand...

 TBH  the hackings pretty poor imo. You have direct access to railway line but if its nice everyone and their dog(literally lol) are out. And since they tarmaced it you have the racers on their bikes which annoy EVERYONE as they stop for nothing. Also now (a very recent addition) have a council wifey counting horseshit and complaining about that cos 1 or 2 people complained(it was just 1 or 2 that was what woman said)
You are in a better position if your lad is good in traffic as you can cross the main road to access more but there is a lot of roadwork to get to off road areas.On plus side Tillyoch hackable if you want to compete a bit but no transport.

brucea who knows lots of rumours as to why but don't really know


----------



## Daytona (18 December 2013)

brucea said:



			What's the story about Tertowie - why is it closing?
		
Click to expand...

Basically because the farmer that owns it's can't be bothered anymore, dealing with a livery yard

No reason but that.


----------



## khalswitz (18 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			TBH  the hackings pretty poor imo. You have direct access to railway line but if its nice everyone and their dog(literally lol) are out. And since they tarmaced it you have the racers on their bikes which annoy EVERYONE as they stop for nothing. Also now (a very recent addition) have a council wifey counting horseshit and complaining about that cos 1 or 2 people complained(it was just 1 or 2 that was what woman said)
You are in a better position if your lad is good in traffic as you can cross the main road to access more but there is a lot of roadwork to get to off road areas.On plus side Tillyoch hackable if you want to compete a bit but no transport.

brucea who knows lots of rumours as to why but don't really know
		
Click to expand...

I've been very lucky with hacking where I am now - literally straight onto the forestry over the Cairn o'mount, so I knew it wouldn't be as good. He is very good in traffic, so that's not a problem. Yeah, Tillyoch being so close was a big bonus - and being able to school all winter instead of getting frozen over!


----------



## brucea (19 December 2013)

Daytona said:



			Basically because the farmer that owns it's can't be bothered anymore, dealing with a livery yard

No reason but that.
		
Click to expand...

Well I've known Roddy for many years. I was one of the first liveries there in the old blocks at the front, and have put a fair bit of sweat into various projects with him

He wouldn't be closing down because he "can't be bothered". Guess he'll focus on the cattle and maybe build some more accommodation.


----------



## khalswitz (19 December 2013)

brucea said:



			Well I've known Roddy for many years. I was one of the first liveries there in the old blocks at the front, and have put a fair bit of sweat into various projects with him

He wouldn't be closing down because he "can't be bothered". Guess he'll focus on the cattle and maybe build some more accommodation.
		
Click to expand...

'Can't be bothered with liveries' doesn't necessarily mean cba, but maybe he's had his fingers burnt a bit and decided its not worth the hassle?


----------



## brucea (19 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			'Can't be bothered with liveries' doesn't necessarily mean cba, but maybe he's had his fingers burnt a bit and decided its not worth the hassle?
		
Click to expand...

I know the history of the yard and was there for a fair number of years myself. I left that yard for a number of reasons but mainly because having 3 horses and 2 children, losing the small stable block at the front made it unworkable.

Problem is it is tough to keep the yard affordable, keep enough staff to give the liveries the service they need and supply hay and straw - add to that lighting and insurance costs - it's a hard business to make work. 

If it was an easy business to turn a profit from then there would be many more livery yards than there currently are wouldn;t there. AND horsey folks sometimes are not the easiest to deal with to be honest


----------



## khalswitz (19 December 2013)

brucea said:



			I know the history of the yard and was there for a fair number of years myself. I left that yard for a number of reasons but mainly because having 3 horses and 2 children, losing the small stable block at the front made it unworkable.

Problem is it is tough to keep the yard affordable, keep enough staff to give the liveries the service they need and supply hay and straw - add to that lighting and insurance costs - it's a hard business to make work. 

If it was an easy business to turn a profit from then there would be many more livery yards than there currently are wouldn;t there. AND horsey folks sometimes are not the easiest to deal with to be honest 

Click to expand...

I completely agree there. My current YO just has three liveries on her farm, and finds that time and money draining enough... that's without staffing and ours are all turned out 24/7. I don't envy running a yard!!!


----------



## Mithras (19 December 2013)

I always considered the closeness of the countyside to Aberdeen City to be one of the main reasons for moving and staying there. The Countesswells area in particular is a rarity that I cannot believe is ring sacrificed to more identikit housing. How sad that places like Denburn, Hayfield and Loanhead will become a thing of distant memory.

I suppose its too much to hope that some suburban railway lines will be built at the same time, so that it doesn't turn into yet another gridlocked mess? I hate the failing British planning/zoning system.


----------



## khalswitz (20 December 2013)

Mithras said:



			I always considered the closeness of the countyside to Aberdeen City to be one of the main reasons for moving and staying there. The Countesswells area in particular is a rarity that I cannot believe is ring sacrificed to more identikit housing. How sad that places like Denburn, Hayfield and Loanhead will become a thing of distant memory.

I suppose its too much to hope that some suburban railway lines will be built at the same time, so that it doesn't turn into yet another gridlocked mess? I hate the failing British planning/zoning system.
		
Click to expand...

I know, it's such a shame. But  with houses selling the way they are.... two of my friends are house hunting at the moment, and flats in town are going for 25% over the asking price, with generally about 10-15 offers... so they will keep building unfortunately. However, just because Loanhead is closing doesn't mean we are losing Countesswells - there are half a dozen small livery yards around Loanhead and between Loanhead and Hayfield, so hopefully we won't lose them all... it's Loanhead as an event venue that will be the big hit, I think. With Tillyoch being so expensive, most of the RC stuff will end up over at the Cabin or Fountain, now


----------



## TequilaMist (20 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I know, it's such a shame. But  with houses selling the way they are.... two of my friends are house hunting at the moment, and flats in town are going for 25% over the asking price, with generally about 10-15 offers... so they will keep building unfortunately. However, just because Loanhead is closing doesn't mean we are losing Countesswells - there are half a dozen small livery yards around Loanhead and between Loanhead and Hayfield, so hopefully we won't lose them all... it's Loanhead as an event venue that will be the big hit, I think. With Tillyoch being so expensive, most of the RC stuff will end up over at the Cabin or Fountain, now 

Click to expand...

I think Mithras is right.Its the end of an era with Loanhead and Hayfield closing  If you look at their plans Countesswells etc are all earmarked for housing etc and once the bypass is built there will be no stopping them as they can access ground they couldn't before.Sadly I think yards will find it increasingly difficult to survive in the middle of housing estates esp if they can get a large amount of money for the ground for housing.
 Oldfold also will close in near future and houses be built there (they allegedly have a date but don't quote me on that) so don't know where people will have easy access to a riding school if they can't relocate to a similiar place.
Think people will have to go farther out of Aberdeen to get livery.


----------



## khalswitz (20 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			I think Mithras is right.Its the end of an era with Loanhead and Hayfield closing  If you look at their plans Countesswells etc are all earmarked for housing etc and once the bypass is built there will be no stopping them as they can access ground they couldn't before.Sadly I think yards will find it increasingly difficult to survive in the middle of housing estates esp if they can get a large amount of money for the ground for housing.
 Oldfold also will close in near future and houses be built there (they allegedly have a date but don't quote me on that) so don't know where people will have easy access to a riding school if they can't relocate to a similiar place.
Think people will have to go farther out of Aberdeen to get livery.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't realise Hayfield was closing as well, John Crawford has always been at the front of the access development for horse riders in that area and I didn't realise he was giving up the ghost as well!! If both of them go, it won't be long until they all do... and Oldfold I didn't know about either.

I think the Blackburn-Inverurie corridor will end up the 'new' Countesswells, sad it's so much further out though. However, when you compare Aberdeen to Glasgow, Edinburgh or god forbid London then we still have livery fairly close to town even without the Countesswells yard...


----------



## TequilaMist (20 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			Sorry I didn't realise Hayfield was closing as well, John Crawford has always been at the front of the access development for horse riders in that area and I didn't realise he was giving up the ghost as well!! If both of them go, it won't be long until they all do... and Oldfold I didn't know about either.

I think the Blackburn-Inverurie corridor will end up the 'new' Countesswells, sad it's so much further out though. However, when you compare Aberdeen to Glasgow, Edinburgh or god forbid London then we still have livery fairly close to town even without the Countesswells yard...
		
Click to expand...

Don't think he's giving up think he'll relocate or thats the rumour. Who knows lol!!!.Don't know when just that it was going to  I suppose a bit like Loanhead - its been 'closing' for years and years lol
Oldfold always was going to go but the knew that when they took it on.Again they will relocate but its finding somewhere suitable and accessable thats the problem.
Hopefully other livery yards will pop up to pick up gaps.


----------



## khalswitz (20 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			Don't think he's giving up think he'll relocate or thats the rumour. Who knows lol!!!.Don't know when just that it was going to  I suppose a bit like Loanhead - its been 'closing' for years and years lol
Oldfold always was going to go but the knew that when they took it on.Again they will relocate but its finding somewhere suitable and accessable thats the problem.
Hopefully other livery yards will pop up to pick up gaps.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully!!! I'm from Banchory myself, and have always been surprised a big yard hasn't popped up out our way/between us and Aboyne. Being on the bus route would be ideal, and there's so much more space!


----------



## brucea (20 December 2013)

I gave up on the livery yards I must admit. I have an agreement with a local farmer, I get a barn and field and he makes hay and hayage which I buy. Farmers could get smart with this - it's an opportunity for them to bring in some diverse cash

The rule is I have to do everything myself - including fencing and so on. We have no school or facilities - but a cattle court which is brilliant

BUT The problem is that with land zoned for housing - even 10 years out, landholders are reluctant to have horses on their land in any rental agreement in case they get the chance to sell and you'd be a liability I guess.


----------



## khalswitz (20 December 2013)

brucea said:



			I gave up on the livery yards I must admit. I have an agreement with a local farmer, I get a barn and field and he makes hay and hayage which I buy. Farmers could get smart with this - it's an opportunity for them to bring in some diverse cash

The rule is I have to do everything myself - including fencing and so on. We have no school or facilities - but a cattle court which is brilliant

BUT The problem is that with land zoned for housing - even 10 years out, landholders are reluctant to have horses on their land in any rental agreement in case they get the chance to sell and you'd be a liability I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I've got mine at the moment on a farm, one of three liveries but YO's son used to compete so have a barn with stables and a floodlit sand school... however very out of the way unfortunately. Hence the move!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (21 December 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			Don't think he's giving up think he'll relocate or thats the rumour. Who knows lol!!!.Don't know when just that it was going to  I suppose a bit like Loanhead - its been 'closing' for years and years lol
Oldfold always was going to go but the knew that when they took it on.Again they will relocate but its finding somewhere suitable and accessable thats the problem.
Hopefully other livery yards will pop up to pick up gaps.
		
Click to expand...

He's been planning to relocate for as long as I've known I think it was an issue with access. I am always amazed by  the amount of hacking coming from a rural place with next to know access or livery yards


----------



## spookypony (22 December 2013)

ClobellsandBaubles said:



			He's been planning to relocate for as long as I've known I think it was an issue with access. I am always amazed by  the amount of hacking coming from a rural place with next to know access or livery yards 

Click to expand...

Well, I've been to a few meetings there recently, where the plans appeared to be moving forward in a somewhat practical way.


----------



## brucea (25 December 2013)

John is a unique and somewhat eclectic individual though


----------



## Mithras (26 December 2013)

I must say I found the arrangement where you could pay for a very small fee to join the Hayfield Riding Club even if you weren't involved with the place any way, and use their indoor school when it wasn't in use by them really good.  It really is an amazing resource on the edge of Aberdeen which is a big city, will be sad to see it go although it is hopefully just going to be relocation, unlike Loanhead :-(


----------



## spookypony (26 December 2013)

That arrangement is still in place; it's super useful! I know they've been saying for ages that they'll be moving "in about 2 years", but I'm told that that really may be in the cards this time. I gather the land is secured, they have planning in principle, and there are lots of actual bits of paper with things drawn on them...they won't be going far, just to the other side of the park, so still with the same access to hacking. Just more convenient for buses!


----------



## EmmasMummy (26 December 2013)

spookypony said:



			That arrangement is still in place; it's super useful! I know they've been saying for ages that they'll be moving "in about 2 years", but I'm told that that really may be in the cards this time. I gather the land is secured, they have planning in principle, and there are lots of actual bits of paper with things drawn on them...they won't be going far, just to the other side of the park, so still with the same access to hacking. Just more convenient for buses!
		
Click to expand...

oHH, So, like near the cremitorium??


----------

